# AT Habitation Door Adjustment



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

How easy is it to adjust the habitation door on an Autotrail? There are two sets of allen bolts in the door frame and I assume they hold the catch mechanisms in place. I think I need to move these slightly so that the door bolts locate better.

Hope you can help


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

*AT Habitation door adjustment*

Hi Bacchus,
just adjusted mine today, when closed could still see daylight!
It is very easy to do if you have the right tools, i used an allen key bit to fit on end of screwdriver, loosend the 3 screws to adjust.
I only needed to adjust the top latch.
If your unsure you can always mark it so you can put it back to where it was if need be.
Peter.


----------

